# rantals near waiariki



## er.harpreet (Nov 21, 2011)

hi there,
i will be arriving in Rotorua on 13 feb 2012 on student visa at waiariki institute of technology. can anybdy please guide me about rental houses, procedure and can i arrange it before arriving??


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

er.harpreet said:


> hi there,
> i will be arriving in Rotorua on 13 feb 2012 on student visa at waiariki institute of technology. can anybdy please guide me about rental houses, procedure and can i arrange it before arriving??


Hi there

Best places to look are Real Estate, Houses for Sale, Rentals, Commercial and Businesses for sale at Realestate.co.nz - Realestate.co.nz and Trade Me Property - New Zealand real estate. Rentals, houses for sale & more


----------



## er.harpreet (Nov 21, 2011)

thanx for ur reply sir...


----------

